# 2017 Kona Process 134 vs. 2016 Kona Process 134 vs. 2018 Kona Process 153



## plexabyte (Sep 24, 2017)

Hey guys--glad to be joining the forum. 

For the past few years, I've been riding a 2010 Trek Fuel EX-5 that I got for a couple hundred bucks. It's really starting to fall apart and I don't want to spend the ~200-300 bucks on a 7 year old bike to get it half-working again.

The range I'm looking for is an aggressive trail bike up to a mid-range enduro bike. I really love Kona's bikes. The Precept is on the mind as the more budget model but I've been thinking what I would really enjoy is one more in the 130-160mm travel range, and the Process fits that bill more than the Precept does to me.

I know that from 2017 to 2018 Kona made some decent changes to the Process lineup. So some thoughts on these different models would be appreciated.

I've found some leftover (new) 2016 and 2017 models from a shop. Are either of these deals worth it, or should I bite the bullet for a 2018 model?

2017 Kona Precept 120 - $1100
2016 Kona Process 134 - $1600

Thanks for your help, and I'd love some re-guidance if it's needed.


----------



## plexabyte (Sep 24, 2017)

Bump


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

plexabyte said:


> Hey guys--glad to be joining the forum.
> 
> For the past few years, I've been riding a 2010 Trek Fuel EX-5 that I got for a couple hundred bucks. It's really starting to fall apart and I don't want to spend the ~200-300 bucks on a 7 year old bike to get it half-working again.
> 
> ...


Think you're in the wrong forum o_0

But I'll play, b/c I have a soft spot for Kona ;-)

I'll presume you're looking at a non DL.

At that price it's a great buy. But, straight out the gate it needs several upgrades: Budget dropper, 2x drivetrain (equals extra heft on an already heavy bike), brakes, Sektor fork whilst an OK piece of kit - the 134 deserves a 150mm Pike, Fox 34, X-Fusion Sweep etc.

If you have the coin, or can save... I'd be looking at the 2018 Kona Process 153 29er :drool:

But, if it were me & I had my heart set on the 134...

I'd take off the parts mentioned above & sell them as new. Then use those funds to get some upgrades ^^

Set up right the 134 is a beautiful thing.

Other upgrades to consider:
*150mm fork
*150mm dropper
*1x drivetrain
*Tires setup tubeless
*Better rear shock

Now, if it's a DL ^^ then most of these shortcomings will be dispatched already.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

There is another option too, 2018 Process 134 SE. KONA BIKES | MTB | PROCESS | Process 134 SE

It's a pretty good value! It's not a DL, but tough to beat for the money IMO.


----------



## plexabyte (Sep 24, 2017)

targnik said:


> Think you're in the wrong forum o_0
> 
> But I'll play, b/c I have a soft spot for Kona ;-)
> 
> ...


Wrong forum, like Beginners' Corner? Or wrong forum, because people here aren't partial to Konas?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

plexabyte said:


> For the past few years, I've been riding a 2010 Trek Fuel EX-5.





plexabyte said:


> Wrong forum, like Beginners' Corner? Or wrong forum, because people here aren't partial to Konas?


Learn how to read, ya Muppet 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammertime (Aug 14, 2014)

I'd go process 134. Within my family we have or had a line of Kona's - Precept, had a 134, wife has a hei hei 29er, and I have a 153. 

It's right in line as a mid travel aggressive trail and enduro bike. It was every bit as capable as my '16 Devinci Troy, and feels more sprightly, flickable, and better climber than the 153. It's a great bike. I personally wouldn't get too caught up in over forking it with a 150. 

The 153 on the other hand is a totally different machine. It feels a little dead on flat sections of pedally trail, but really comes alive on descents at speed, and in the air. It's a point and shoot, plow though the gnar, and don't touch the brakes, kind of ride.


----------



## plexabyte (Sep 24, 2017)

targnik said:


> Learn how to read, ya Muppet
> 
> Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## plexabyte (Sep 24, 2017)

Jammertime said:


> I'd go process 134. Within my family we have or had a line of Kona's - Precept, had a 134, wife has a hei hei 29er, and I have a 153.
> 
> It's right in line as a mid travel aggressive trail and enduro bike. It was every bit as capable as my '16 Devinci Troy, and feels more sprightly, flickable, and better climber than the 153. It's a great bike. I personally wouldn't get too caught up in over forking it with a 150.
> 
> The 153 on the other hand is a totally different machine. It feels a little dead on flat sections of pedally trail, but really comes alive on descents at speed, and in the air. It's a point and shoot, plow though the gnar, and don't touch the brakes, kind of ride.


What am I really missing from 2016 to 2017, if anything? What about the 2018?


----------



## Jammertime (Aug 14, 2014)

On the 134 there were slight geometry tweaks from 2016 to 2017 that are shared in the '18. Longer reach, 1* slacker head tube angle. Should make the bike feel slightly more stable at speed. I'd go for the 2017 as they've slightly downgraded the component spec for '18, but the '16 is still a great bike. 

Changes to the 153 for '18 were primarily to the suspension design to make the bike pedal and climb better.


----------



## plexabyte (Sep 24, 2017)

Great... Art's has Spider 275C's for 3k/Expert and 2.6k/Foundation right now. That seems like a no-brainer deal, right? A little on the low end of the travel that I wanted but I've heard great things about them.


----------



## Jammertime (Aug 14, 2014)

plexabyte said:


> Great... Art's has Spider 275C's for 3k/Expert and 2.6k/Foundation right now. That seems like a no-brainer deal, right? A little on the low end of the travel that I wanted but I've heard great things about them.


I've never ridden one - but I'm actually considering one for the future, as there will be an intense dealer close to where I'm moving. It's very similar to the 134, I'd consider it in the same class.


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

$2600 for the Spider and $1600 for the Process? For me this is a no-brainer since an $800 wheelset will get the Process handling better than the Spider, and the Kona is built to last with oversized tubing and pivot bearings.


----------



## plexabyte (Sep 24, 2017)

jim c said:


> $2600 for the Spider and $1600 for the Process? For me this is a no-brainer since an $800 wheelset will get the Process handling better than the Spider, and the Kona is built to last with oversized tubing and pivot bearings.


Even though the spider has a carbon frame? I really don't need a carbon frame so I'm probably better off with the process like you've said.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------

